# TT Servicing in Northants??



## Johnnyonefoot (Jul 22, 2020)

Afternoon, just picked up a MK1 225 TT for my better half on Monday. It's done just 58k and in need of a much needed service.
Obviously only a stones throw from the TT Shop but have seen the comments posted on here. Is there anywhere in Northants independent or dealer someone could recommend if poss? Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, APS in Brackley well recommended on here.
https://autops.co.uk/
Hoggy.


----------



## Johnnyonefoot (Jul 22, 2020)

Cheers for that!! Will give them a bell tomorrow


----------

